# Boyslton Academy take-over



## Guest

I have heard some rumors that the 16th MPOC at Boyslton will be the last run by MPTC as Lowell will be taking over training at the facility. Something about some of the lead DI's leaving the program and the others not wanting to take it over, thus Lowell assumes control..... Anyone know what's up?


----------



## j809

I heard that some instructors from Lowell Academy were coming over to Boylston to change the image that academy had for a quite a few years.


----------



## badgebunny

Hmmmmm......


----------



## 555low

The retirement of Ruffo and the addition of Lt. Smith to replace him are the only changes at Boylston. So lets just squash this little rumor right here!


----------



## Mitpo62

Actually, I believe Officer Lenny from Plymouth and crew will be doing a TDY at Boylston to help shape up that crew. Uuuu-raaah baby!:blink:


----------



## irish937

Lt. Rufo retired from the job? 55 already? He and Brian Maska from Southbridge PD were my firearms instructors. Everyone got ripped up with those two!! A couple of pissers!!


----------



## wpd518

1. Lt. Rufo didn't retire for his department, he got promoted to Detective Lieutenant and was given a Narcotics task force to run. His duties conflicted with his academy duties so he left the academy. He will still teach firearms and be available as needed.

2. Lt Smith from Chelmsford is now the third staff instructor at the academy.

3. Boylston has always used Lowell instructors - DiChiara, Dyer, Smith etc. - No changes there.

The 17th MPOC is scheduled to start January 29, 2007 - Same staff, same place.


----------



## 555low

wpd518,
Thanks for clearing that up. wrong choice of words on my part. Thank god Rufo hasn't retired from the "real" job. One of the last old school bosses!


----------



## O-302

wpd518 said:


> 1. Lt. Rufo didn't retire for his department, he got promoted to Detective Lieutenant and was given a Narcotics task force to run. His duties conflicted with his academy duties so he left the academy. He will still teach firearms and be available as needed.
> 
> 2. Lt Smith from Chelmsford is now the third staff instructor at the academy.
> 
> 3. Boylston has always used Lowell instructors - *DiChiara, Dyer, Smith* etc. - No changes there.
> 
> The 17th MPOC is scheduled to start January 29, 2007 - Same staff, same place.


Some of the best instructors around !


----------



## badgebunny

In the Reserve Academy I had Chuck, Bob, and Ed...they are the BEST!!! Chuck and Bob were my favorite instructors (only had the pleasure of meeting Ed once) in the entire academy and DT was my favorite part of the academy. It's good to know that they are still there and hopefully when I get the chance to go they still will be!


----------



## O-302

badgebunny said:


> *In the Reserve Academy I had Chuck, Bob, and Ed...they are the BEST!!!* Chuck and Bob were my favorite instructors (only had the pleasure of meeting Ed once) in the entire academy and DT was my favorite part of the academy. It's good to know that they are still there and hopefully when I get the chance to go they still will be!


Ya, but did they teach you any DT? :naughty:


----------



## badgebunny

O-302 said:


> Ya, but did they teach you any DT? :naughty:


LOL....I loved the handcuffing and being treated "rough" by Chuck!!!  I was the only chick that took the sub courses, so I learned alot by being "used" for demos sometimes...I liked Ground/Edged Weapon Defense....choke outs were that day and well....let's just say it DID NOT FREAK me out when we were told that we would actually be choked....hmmmm....I wonder why all the guys in my class looked at me.....anyway....Chuck was my "choker" that day....um....ohhhhh, sorry I am suppose to get you off ....:naughty:....of me.


----------



## EchoUnit

hi


----------



## EchoUnit

Hey guys whats up I'm going to the Boylston academy Jan 29th, looking forward too it. Im Jay from Tisbury on the Vineyard. I lived in Randolph and I was on auxiliary for a while, that was interesting enough to say the least!!


----------



## wpd518

Hey that's great - you can probably help out some of the less experienced guys since you've already been an auxiliary. I

I'll see you there.... I'm going too.


----------



## massirishcop

Lt Rufo is a great instructor...........to bad he has to leave the academy.......Best of Luck with the narcotics unit Lt.


----------



## Guest

Hey Echo and Wpd, 
I'm starting at the next Boylston also in January. Can't wait. Too bad Rufo left, I heard he was the best! The guys on my PD had nothing but great things to say about him. Whats the story with these two lieutenants they have up there now? People say they like to come off as hard guys. yaa, bring it on! been there, done that! I coulda went to the last State Police Academy Class but the thought of being Triple A with a badge and running up and down Route 2 on midnights in Orange pushing dead deers off the road never really appealed to me. Plus the thought of those humps yelling at me day and night for 26 weeks just so I can give out speeding tickets and accident reports, I deferred knowing I had this one coming up. Anyway, IM me or write back before the orientation day if you guys have any questions. Take care.


----------



## Crvtte65

Just so you guys know... instructors know about this website, esp those that are saying who they are and that they are going to the next class. Keep it in the back of your head


----------



## HPD Night Owl

Screwed


----------



## Guest

I am not a police officer yet. but i am hopefully going to become one soon.im going through the process of getting into the academy. The LT. that i am talking to, he said if everything goes rite i will be going to the boylston academy what is wrong with that academy i here good and bad things about it.


----------



## Guest

ddawg, good luck in the academy and getting on the job. welcome to the site. keep yourself locked in and learn as much as you can from your instructors. there is an awful lot of experience on this site. read and listen. don't be a douchebag like runningback and come on this site and run your mouth about things you have no idea of.


----------



## HPD104

runningback said:


> Hey Echo and Wpd,
> I'm starting at the next Boylston also in January. Can't wait. Too bad Rufo left, I heard he was the best! The guys on my PD had nothing but great things to say about him. Whats the story with these two lieutenants they have up there now? People say they like to come off as hard guys. yaa, bring it on! been there, done that! I coulda went to the last State Police Academy Class but the thought of being Triple A with a badge and running up and down Route 2 on midnights in Orange pushing dead deers off the road never really appealed to me. Plus the thought of those humps yelling at me day and night for 26 weeks just so I can give out speeding tickets and accident reports, I deferred knowing I had this one coming up. Anyway, IM me or write back before the orientation day if you guys have any questions. Take care.


Im in there now, Whats your name, I'll let the D.I.'s know you want them to bring it on. I will inform them you have already been there and done that so they will go easy on ya. Also, we have about 15 Troopers who instruct as well so i can pass along your feelings on that job too!


----------



## Sgt Jack

runningback said:


> . Whats the story with these two lieutenants they have up there now? People say they like to come off as hard guys. yaa, bring it on! been there, done that! I coulda went to the last State Police Academy Class but the thought of being Triple A with a badge and running up and down Route 2 on midnights in Orange pushing dead deers off the road never really appealed to me. Plus the thought of those humps yelling at me day and night for 26 weeks just so I can give out speeding tickets and accident reports, I deferred knowing I had this one coming up.


 You must be new here.....Excuse me while I run for the door..I want to get out of the way before the shit storm starts..


----------



## usaf1199a

I'm not a trooper... but I can say that "AAA with a badge" can't get any more offensive. We are all brothers in blue and I think anyone who feels otherwise shouldn't have the honor of wearing a badge. Just my thoughts... I would avoid posting anything like that ever again.

Good thing you're going to Boylston... any other academy would eat people like you alive. We don't need cocky cops.. we need smart cops. Get on for a bit... and then you can talk shit runningback.


----------



## kwflatbed

Any bets that runningback with his cocky attitude is the first drop out.


----------



## Mikey682

Boy I hope the instructors at the Boylston academy have as much energy as my RTT Drill Instructors did when they identified internet loud mouths.


----------



## j809

kwflatbed said:


> Any bets that runningback with his cocky attitude is the first drop out.


 Come on now, it's Boylston, there is no such thing as dropouts there, I mean who drops out of in-service?


----------



## HPD104

j809 said:


> Come on now, it's Boylston, there is no such thing as dropouts there, I mean who drops out of in-service?


Which Boylston academy did you attend?


----------



## j809

Weymouth baby, "Shit in, SHit out".


----------



## wpd518

My bet is that runningback will go running back to his department......


----------



## tommym27

internet tough guy...probably isn't even going to the academy, probably never took the statie test. just trying and succeeding at being a dick


----------



## Pacman

I work with Chuckie now and have taught with all three of those guys. I can't speak for the rest of the staff. But go ahead and screw with DiChiara, Dyer and Smith. I'd like to come in and video tape the resulting onslaught. I should be there Jan 29th. See you soon.


----------

